# Isa, en 'First dates': "Llega un momento en el que te bajas las bragas y dices 'necesito un hombre'"



## david53 (31 Mar 2022)

"A mi edad busco a un hombre que tenga dos piernas, dos brazos y una cabeza", afirmó la comensal.
"Estoy soltera porque yo he querido estarlo, así de claro", añadió.







*"estoy soltera porque yo he querido estarlo, así de claro"*.

"*Llega un momento en la vida de una mujer guapa, esbelta, elegante y muy inteligente, en que tienes que bajarte las bragas y decir 'quizás necesite: ¿Un hombre? No lo sé ¿Una mujer? Tampoco'*, de momento, voy a probar con un chico", admitió la comensal.









Isa, en 'First dates': "A mi edad busco a un hombre que tenga dos piernas, dos brazos y una cabeza"


"Quizá la felicidad no sea un estado permanente, pero el amor sí puede serlo. Lo que está claro es que le amor es el mejor camino que existe para alcanzar...




www.20minutos.es


----------



## Bill Boss ❤️ (31 Mar 2022)

La mujer española: paradigma de feminidad, delicadeza, decoro y discrección.

Bill.


----------



## Ivar_Gilde (31 Mar 2022)

Joder, y le ponen un Juan y Medio enfrente!
La tia va a gosar....


----------



## Disfunsional (31 Mar 2022)

Chieeeeee está soltera por que ella quiere lenguasss


----------



## Jsn (31 Mar 2022)

Reconoció que "lo único que me da calor en la cama es mi gato".


----------



## Catalinius (31 Mar 2022)

Prescindir de las bragas en invierno es como no llevar mascarilla en el metro en hora punta....supone un riesgo de entrada a de todo....


----------



## perrosno (31 Mar 2022)

Madre de deu, Charo detected


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (31 Mar 2022)

Eso es dodoria?


----------



## Conan76 (31 Mar 2022)

Disfunsional dijo:


> Chieeeeee está soltera por que ella quiere lenguasss



Si y yo no cato coños de vainilla de 20 años porque no quiero...no te jode.


----------



## Dr.Nick (31 Mar 2022)

48 tacos... igual mejor no bajarse las bragas no sea que el hombre salga corriendo.


----------



## Clorhídrico (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## Petruska (31 Mar 2022)

Fucking hell. Qué nivel de zafiedad, qué falta de delicadeza, de femineidad, de decoro, de maneras. Es repugnante. Yo como mujer no me identifico ni por asomo con estas cerdas groseras y ordinarias. Qué asco por favor.


----------



## ForeignMatter (31 Mar 2022)

A buenas horas mangas verdes


----------



## etsai (31 Mar 2022)

Lo vi en directo. Le pusieron a un tío que le sacaba varias cabezas de estatura, bien plantado y guapo y frente al cual ella parecía su madre, y va la otra y suelta un _"Bah! no está mal, tiene hasta pelo..."_


----------



## Petruska (31 Mar 2022)

*¡¡¡¡¡ QUÉ VERGÜENZA !!!!!!*


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## Clavisto (31 Mar 2022)

- Disculpe, señora, pero prefiero seguir solo. Buenas noches.

Te levantas de la mesa y te vas.


----------



## Sesino6 (31 Mar 2022)

Dios los cría ...


----------



## Linsecte2000 (31 Mar 2022)

madre de dios


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## tovarovsky (31 Mar 2022)

Esa programación está destruyendo lo poco que quedaba de la sociedad. El presentador y todos los que trabajan para la propagación del cáncer social, deben ser severamente ajusticiados.


----------



## CharlesLeeRay (31 Mar 2022)

" *Isa llegaba a 'First dates'* con ganas de encontrar el amor porque se sentía sola. *"Tengo ganas de enamorarme, tengo mi gato, y es lo único que me da calor por las noches".* Y cuando fue cogiendo confianza con Francisco Javier, le reveló otro secreto suyo, y es que padece un *trastorno bipolar* y por eso dejó de trabajar: "Un día me petó algo la cabeza y *me dijeron que tenía un trastorno bipolar. No dominas tus emociones*, puedes caer en depresión durante meses, pero de repente te da un estado de euforia. Por eso no trabajo", comentó Isa. "


Joder con la Irantxu pasada de phoskitos.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (31 Mar 2022)

etsai dijo:


> Lo vi en directo. Le pusieron a un tío que le sacaba varias cabezas de estatura, bien plantado y guapo y frente al cual ella parecía su madre, y va la otra y suelta un _"Bah! no está mal, tiene hasta pelo..."_



el hombre tenía que haber hecho esto


----------



## ENRABATOR (31 Mar 2022)

Este programa es la version moderna de los circos de freaks de antaño


----------



## Turbocalbo (31 Mar 2022)

Tras la cena, ambos fueron al fotomatón para fotografiarse juntos y guardar un recuerdo de su paso por el programa, donde las risas fueron las protagonistas: *"Hemos explotado un globo y le he tocado un poco el culillo. Muy correcto todo", afirmó la barcelonesa*
Doble moral, puedes venir un momento? Tenemos que hablar.


----------



## TomásPlatz (31 Mar 2022)

david53 dijo:


> "A mi edad busco a un hombre que tenga dos piernas, dos brazos y una cabeza", afirmó la comensal.
> "Estoy soltera porque yo he querido estarlo, así de claro", añadió.
> 
> 
> ...




QUE ASCO DE PROGRAMA FIRST DATES. PUTISIMA VERGUENZA AJENA Y ASCO


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (31 Mar 2022)

Que manicomio de país,...


----------



## Artorias (31 Mar 2022)

david53 dijo:


> "A mi edad busco a un hombre que tenga dos piernas, dos brazos y una cabeza", afirmó la comensal.
> "Estoy soltera porque yo he querido estarlo, así de claro", añadió.
> 
> 
> ...



¿Se refiere a ella?, no puede ser que se crea que es asi, ¿no se ha mirado al espejo?.


----------



## Ratnik (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## SolyCalma (31 Mar 2022)

puff parece un hombre feo trans


----------



## butricio (31 Mar 2022)

Su instinto les trata de decir algo pero son tan soberbias y se lo tienen tan creido que interpretan el mensaje a su manera


----------



## Azrael_II (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## treblinca (31 Mar 2022)

Destila sabiduría por sus poros.


----------



## randomizer (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## pedrete72 (31 Mar 2022)

Ha completado la transición?


----------



## ATARAXIO (31 Mar 2022)

la promiscuidad es una batalla constante que provoca estrés y por lo tanto cortisol que envejece enferma y mata


Muy interesante debería enseñarse en los colegios .




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ATARAXIO (31 Mar 2022)

El deseo sexual de las mujeres es una alarma del cuerpo. Es como tener hambre o sed.

Una urgencia de la mente, de su bioquímica, para que sean madres cuanto antes ,pues la juventud se pasa volando y la vida es un suceso breve.

El deseo sexual de las mujeres es como el chivato de la gasolina de un coche, un dolor, una necesidad.

Por el contrario los hombres son como el surtidor siempre disponibles , ellos pueden llenar infinidad de depósitos .

El problema es de quién queda embarazada pues tendrá que criar a ese hijo durante años y condicionará su vida. El instinto de todas las especies cuyas crías nacen muy vulnerables es vincular a la pareja .

Dicho de otra manera , somos descendientes de aquellos machos que cuidaron , llevaron alimentos y protegeron a la madre de sus hijos y a sus hijos.

Todas las demás murieron al quedar desprotegidas durante el embarazo y la lactancia y sus hijos también.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (31 Mar 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1006982


----------



## cortoplacista (31 Mar 2022)

Coincide con el momento en que el hombre que necesitas no te necesita a ti.


----------



## D_M (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## alguiencualquiera (31 Mar 2022)

Tengo una cuerda bien fuerte, ¿Alguien me ayuda a encontrar una biga? Si tenéis pensado hacer lo mismo que yo, no seáis egoístas y compartd sitio, así no me tengo que MATAR buscando.








gracias


----------



## MAESE PELMA (31 Mar 2022)

Este tipo de pogramas deberían estar prohibidos por alentar la zafiedad y la vulgaridad entre la población


----------



## MAESE PELMA (31 Mar 2022)

D_M dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1006992



buaf, menudo saco de mierda


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (31 Mar 2022)

Que fea la hija puta


----------



## todoayen (31 Mar 2022)

Pobre hombre, follate un melón o una vagina en lata pero huye de ese balrog.


----------



## Menchi (31 Mar 2022)

Oír lo que dice una mujer hoy día, es oírlas a todas.

Madre mía, se tienen bien aprendido el mensaje. Todas ellas. Sin excepción.

Soy fuerte, me valgo por mí misma, no necesito a nadie menos a un hombre, hago lo que quiero, no respondo antes nadie.

¿El resultado? Gatos, prozac y satisfaier... la más absoluta soledad, aunque reciba miles de mensajes y de llamadas.

No las quieren ni en el Infierno porque ya las echaron de allí.

Nada bueno sale de ellas, nada. Porque si alguien sale beneficiado de algo que hacen, dicen o tienen se sienten engañadas y timadas. Por eso son incapaces, sencillamente, de hacer nada bueno por los demás. Se sienten gilipollas si hacen felices a los demás, sienten que se aprovechan de ellas. Así no se puede formar nada duradero ni nada que te brinde un poco de estabilidad. 

Y lo que suelo pensar. Si sólo le afectara a ellas, no hay problema. Pero el problema es que su compartamiento narcicista y psicópata afecta a los hombres y a los críos y nos amarga a todos.


----------



## todoayen (31 Mar 2022)

Ese hombre debe ser sindicalista o añora la mar.


----------



## orbeo (31 Mar 2022)

Qué guapa soy joder.


----------



## el segador (31 Mar 2022)

Es la prototipo Charo por excelencia, de 48 años nada de nada, está miente hasta cuándo saluda.


----------



## Donnie (31 Mar 2022)

Menchi dijo:


> Oír lo que dice una mujer hoy día, es oírlas a todas.
> 
> Madre mía, se tienen bien aprendido el mensaje. Todas ellas. Sin excepción.
> 
> ...



Para enmarcar.


----------



## .Kaikus (31 Mar 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Prescindir de las bragas en invierno es como no llevar mascarilla en el metro en hora punta....supone un riesgo de entrada a de todo....



Y se te llenan las zapatillas de caspa, todo problemas !!!.


----------



## .Kaikus (31 Mar 2022)

Dr.Nick dijo:


> 48 tacos... igual mejor no bajarse las bragas no sea que el hombre salga corriendo.



*Tapese Señoraaa !!!. *


----------



## Visilleras (31 Mar 2022)

¿Hay vídeo?
Lo digo por comprobar si tiene voz de fumadora.

Bueno, y si no la tiene da igual.
Bipolar, baja permanente, con gato, y egocéntrica: Charo 99% de pureza


----------



## el ganador (31 Mar 2022)

todoayen dijo:


> Pobre hombre, follate un melón o una vagina en lata pero huye de ese balrog.



Pues se han caído bien


----------



## FLACOPACO (31 Mar 2022)

"Llega un momento en la vida de una mujer guapa, esbelta, elegante y muy inteligente, en que tienes que bajarte las bragas y decir 'quizás necesite: ¿Un hombre? No lo sé ¿Una mujer? Tampoco', de momento, voy a probar con un chico", admitió la comensal.

El becario y el de la Tv se equivoco al redactar el testo, este es el correcto.

"Llega un momento en la vida de una mujer que tienes que bajarte las bragas y decir 'quizás necesite: ¿Un hombre? No lo sé ¿Una mujer? Tampoco', de momento, voy a probar con un chico", admitió la comensal.

Enviado desde mi SM-G781B mediante Tapatalk


----------



## CocoVin (31 Mar 2022)

Hasta la más bollera rabo desea. Es lo que tiene la genetica.


----------



## angel2929 (31 Mar 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


>




Y el tío la dijo que si

Facepalm


----------



## cuenta cuento (v2) (31 Mar 2022)

Que se enrolle con la cuca gamarra y se dé un canto en los dientes.


----------



## Hamazo (31 Mar 2022)

Bill Boss ❤ dijo:


> La mujer española: paradigma de feminidad, delicadeza, decoro y discrección.
> 
> Bill.



Y después te vienen los listos del foro a decirte que ligar aqui es lo mismo que ligar fuera de España. Que no ligas porque eres feo, y toda la culpa es simplemente tuya, es lo que le dicen a muchos de aqui. Cuando cualquiera que haya estado lo suficiente relacionado íntimamente con tias en este puto pais. Sabe que a cuantas mas conoces, menos ganas tienes de conocer mas y formar una pareja estable. A ver si lo que no follan son ellos, y el resto es que hemos abierto los ojos.


----------



## Rovusthiano (31 Mar 2022)

Venía a poner esto. Con el bigotaco que gasta debe de ser hija de Lukashenko.


----------



## Cosmopolita (31 Mar 2022)

Esa tiene que ser Charo del Mordor por lo menos.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ATARAXIO (31 Mar 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> Este tipo de pogramas deberían estar prohibidos por alentar la zafiedad y la vulgaridad entre la población



SOSPECHA ! cuando en los países donde sería imposible emitir esta bazofia , no ha habido coronavirus ni saben donde está Ucrania. 

Es decir , sus gobiernos no se han endeudado por generaciones robando el dinero público para entregárselo a los creadores de ambas tramas . 

Mientras entretienen y drogan a la gente con estas bobadas y el sexo, les roban la mitad de sus ingresos y les parece bien !!!


----------



## jurjullo (31 Mar 2022)

Biba las mujeres empoderadas


----------



## apolyon (31 Mar 2022)

david53 dijo:


> "A mi edad busco a un hombre que tenga dos piernas, dos brazos y una cabeza", afirmó la comensal.
> "Estoy soltera porque yo he querido estarlo, así de claro", añadió.
> 
> 
> ...



Es sincera…y fea


----------



## apolyon (31 Mar 2022)

etsai dijo:


> Lo vi en directo. Le pusieron a un tío que le sacaba varias cabezas de estatura, bien plantado y guapo y frente al cual ella parecía su madre, y va la otra y suelta un _"Bah! no está mal, tiene hasta pelo..."_



Es verdad.. hahaha no lo vi acabar..menudo pedazo rtiene la bruja


----------



## apolyon (31 Mar 2022)

jurjullo dijo:


> Biba las mujeres empoderadas



Desde luego tú no sabes quién es tu padre biológico


----------



## Anka Motz (31 Mar 2022)

Dr.Nick dijo:


> 48 tacos... igual mejor no bajarse las bragas no sea que el hombre salga corriendo.



Bajar, ya se las ha bajado, por lo menos dos veces...

mientras que Isa era madre soltera con dos pequeños..


----------



## fachacine (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## DejarDeRemar.com (31 Mar 2022)

Me voy xq quiero. No xq me expulsen.


----------



## Kartoffeln (31 Mar 2022)

" "*Llega un momento en la vida de una mujer guapa, esbelta, elegante y muy inteligente,* "

de quién está hablando?


----------



## Fornicious Jr (31 Mar 2022)

Hay foreras en burbuja más femeninas


----------



## sinoesporlasbuenas... (31 Mar 2022)

Por Dios por spoiler jodio


----------



## fachacine (31 Mar 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> ¿Hay vídeo?
> Lo digo por comprobar si tiene voz de fumadora.
> 
> Bueno, y si no la tiene da igual.
> Bipolar, baja permanente, con gato, y egocéntrica: Charo 99% de pureza



Merece sin duda el Visilleras Seal of Approval


----------



## Azrael_II (31 Mar 2022)

angel2929 dijo:


> Y el tío la dijo que si
> 
> Facepalm



Y ella?


----------



## sepultada en guano (31 Mar 2022)

Dr.Nick dijo:


> 48 tacos... igual mejor no bajarse las bragas no sea que el hombre salga corriendo.



¿Alguien me garantiza estar así a su edad?

Lo digo para tomar medidas.


----------



## Kartoffeln (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## HARLEY66 (31 Mar 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Prescindir de las bragas en invierno es como no llevar mascarilla en el metro en hora punta....supone un riesgo de entrada a de todo....



En verano vas sin bragas?


----------



## Juanchufri (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## jurjullo (31 Mar 2022)

No la comen ni los lobos

.


----------



## jotace (31 Mar 2022)

¡Pedazo de craco!!

*



. Llega un momento en la vida de una mujer guapa, esbelta, elegante y muy inteligente, "

Hacer clic para expandir...


*Fea, retaco, deforme y loca del coño (bipolar). Claramente no tiene abuela.


----------



## Catalinius (31 Mar 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> En verano vas sin bragas?



Tangas


----------



## charlie3 (31 Mar 2022)

david53 dijo:


> "A mi edad busco a un hombre que tenga dos piernas, dos brazos y una cabeza", afirmó la comensal.
> "Estoy soltera porque yo he querido estarlo, así de claro", añadió.
> 
> 
> ...



HUIRRRRR...


----------



## Furymundo (31 Mar 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


>



ahora imaginate un hijo de esos 2.

por eso hay cosas como la eugenesia.


----------



## HARLEY66 (31 Mar 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Tangas



a ver.... cuando se dice "ir sin bragas " es ir sin bragas, no ponerse tangas


----------



## Jake el perro (31 Mar 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> Madre de deu, Charo detected



Pero de manual...


----------



## Zbigniew (31 Mar 2022)

etsai dijo:


> Lo vi en directo. Le pusieron a un tío que le sacaba varias cabezas de estatura, bien plantado y guapo y frente al cual ella parecía su madre, y va la otra y suelta un _"Bah! no está mal, tiene hasta pelo..."_



Amigo no tenía nada mejor que hacer?O lo hace como experimento sociológico? Si es así vale,yo salgo a la calle para hacer sociología.


----------



## zeromus44 (31 Mar 2022)

Joder, menudo esperpento de ser.

Mi señora madre es mayor que ella y podría parecer su hija. Y no es broma.


----------



## Catalinius (31 Mar 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> a ver.... cuando se dice "ir sin bragas " es ir sin bragas, no ponerse tangas



Y yo te contesto: bragas en invierno y tangas en verano y sin en función de.... lo normal, cuestión de papos y clima


----------



## alas97 (31 Mar 2022)

Cuando pueda, que ahorre y se compre un cuello que parece que lo necesita con urgencia.


----------



## brickworld (31 Mar 2022)

CharlesLeeRay dijo:


> " *Isa llegaba a 'First dates'* con ganas de encontrar el amor porque se sentía sola. *"Tengo ganas de enamorarme, tengo mi gato, y es lo único que me da calor por las noches".* Y cuando fue cogiendo confianza con Francisco Javier, le reveló otro secreto suyo, y es que padece un *trastorno bipolar* y por eso dejó de trabajar: "Un día me petó algo la cabeza y *me dijeron que tenía un trastorno bipolar. No dominas tus emociones*, puedes caer en depresión durante meses, pero de repente te da un estado de euforia. Por eso no trabajo", comentó Isa. "
> 
> 
> Joder con la Irantxu pasada de phoskitos.



Joder tiene paguita no??? Pues venga al lío que aunque sea bipolar y más fea que un puto frigorífico delos 80 tiene paguita por bipolar 

No domina sus emociones dice no me jodas espero que haya dejado de menstruar al menos


----------



## magufone (31 Mar 2022)

Y coges y la dejas en la mesa comiendo lol


----------



## ShellShock (31 Mar 2022)

¿Lo de "mujer guapa, esbelta, elegante y muy inteligente" lo dice por ella?

Hay que ver lo que hace el progresismo en las cabezas. Dantesco.


----------



## NIKK (31 Mar 2022)

Pero es tio o tia?


----------



## DEREC (31 Mar 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


>



Esbelta a lo ancho.


----------



## Lagam Bautista (31 Mar 2022)

orbeo dijo:


> Qué guapa soy joder.



No se baje las bragas, señora.... no se las baje


----------



## abbadon15 (31 Mar 2022)

Si se considera guapa y esbelta es que no es muy inteligente... porque si aún siendo ciega, sabría que no es esbelta


----------



## keler (31 Mar 2022)

Antes me corto la polla que tocar con un palo a semejante horco.


----------



## Escalable (31 Mar 2022)

Pues yo estoy soltero porque soy feo y borde.

Problem?




Disfunsional dijo:


> Chieeeeee está soltera por que ella quiere lenguasss


----------



## Alvaro de Bazan (31 Mar 2022)

El bienestar de estas putas charos ya se ha acabado, el muro de la edad no va a ser lo suficiente duro como el muro de la ruina que nos viene.


----------



## calzonazos (31 Mar 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


>



Labor de desmoralizacion como diria @Visilleras 

De todas formas aparte de la mierda que es first dates A VER SI TENEIS UN POCO DE AMOR PROPIO ESTA TIA ES UN DESCARTE INMEDIATO NO ME SIENTO NI A CENAR CON ELLA SI TODOS LOS HOMBRES HICIERAN ESO no habria los problemas que hay hoy en dia ES VUESTRA PUTA CULPA QUE SON UNOS PUTOS SIMPS


----------



## Tronald Drump (31 Mar 2022)

Mira que es difícil de ver...¿Qué ofrece? ¿Noches de miedo?


----------



## DVD1975 (31 Mar 2022)

Es soltera con dos hijos?.
No es soltera encima el hombre es divorciado.
El debería buscarse una soltera sin cargas.


----------



## Culozilla (31 Mar 2022)

david53 dijo:


> "A mi edad busco a un hombre que tenga dos piernas, dos brazos y una cabeza", afirmó la comensal.
> "Estoy soltera porque yo he querido estarlo, así de claro", añadió.
> 
> 
> ...



Pero esta no salía como rey de los trasgos en El Hobbit?


----------



## Tronald Drump (31 Mar 2022)

Este es el "jomvre" que necesita esa "señora"


----------



## 917 (31 Mar 2022)

etsai dijo:


> Lo vi en directo. Le pusieron a un tío que le sacaba varias cabezas de estatura, bien plantado y guapo y frente al cual ella parecía su madre, y va la otra y suelta un _"Bah! no está mal, tiene hasta pelo..."_



Pero no desaparovechó la ocasión para segunda cita...


----------



## Abort&cospelo (31 Mar 2022)

Que coño mujer, eso es un travelazo de polla mustia.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (31 Mar 2022)

Hace tiempo aún hacía gracia, pero no soporto más ese programa vomitado del NWO.


----------



## lonchagordista (31 Mar 2022)

Se parece a "la funcivaga desnuda" dentro de unos años.
ART PACOCÓ: LA FUNCIVAGA DESNUDA.


----------



## Visilleras (31 Mar 2022)

calzonazos dijo:


> Labor de desmoralizacion como diria @Visilleras
> 
> De todas formas aparte de la mierda que es first dates A VER SI TENEIS UN POCO DE AMOR PROPIO ESTA TIA ES UN DESCARTE INMEDIATO NO ME SIENTO NI A CENAR CON ELLA SI TODOS LOS HOMBRES HICIERAN ESO no habria los problemas que hay hoy en dia ES VUESTRA PUTA CULPA QUE SON UNOS PUTOS SIMPS



Y la normalización del "todo vale" unilateral.
Lo pensaba hace un rato tras ver este vídeo de Esther Vilar.


El final es descorazonador, pero certero: El hombre no puede hacer nada
Pero ¿No puede hacer nada, realmente?

Tiene las opciones que ya sabemos:
Puede aceptar (y particar) del delirio ya sea como un "creyente" en el statu-quo NWO (aliade, mangina, pagafantas) o bien comportándose como un "golfo" que se aproveche de la situación a su favor (MFH, chulo de club de debate, o malote-posturas)

La otra opción es infinitamente más compleja, dura, y dificil de vivir: Analizar y diseccionar cada narrativa, cada hecho, cada experiencia propia y ajena, para tratar de comprender el mundo, o, cuanto menos de establecer una posible explicación coherente a fenómenos que, cuanto menos, son bastante inquietantes y sospechosos.

Iba a citar a Edward De Bono como ejemplo de intencionalidad narrativa para la modelación de los comportamientos humanos (penmsamiento lateral, lo importantre no es tener razón, toda premisa es, en principio, válida, etc, etc).

El postmodernismo, vamos.

Pero me he dado cuenta (otra vez) que al final siempre está lo mismo:
El sistema de _decaimiento_ de la moral sexual y del control del matrimonio lleva al colapso civilizatorio (JD Unwin y sobre todo Oswald Spengler)

Y de ahí me ha dado por recordar a los de siempre; Tavistock

Lo cojonudo del caso es que no recordaba que, precisamente, tan daniña institución ha basado gran parte de su trabajo, precisamente, en Spengler.

Cito:

_"In 1936, Spengler's monumental work had come to the attention of what had become the Tavistock Institute. In preparation for changing and reshaping public opinion for the second time in less than twelve years, by unanimous consent of the board, Spengler's massive book was adopted as the blueprint for a new working model to bring about the decline and fall of Western civilization necessary to create and establish a New World Order inside a One World Government.

Spengler held it bound to happen that alien elements would be introduced into Western civilization in increasing numbers, and that the West would fail at that time to expel the aliens, thereby sealing its fate, a society, whose inward beliefs and sound convictions would become at variance with its outward profession and thus Western civilization would fall by the wayside in the manner of the ancient civilizations of Greece and Rome.

Tavistock thinking was that Spengler had indoctrinated Western civilization to believe that it would err on the side of Roman civilization, and expel the aliens. The genetic loss that has fallen upon Europe-and especially on Scandinavia, England, Germany, France- (the Anglo-Saxon, Nordic Alpine Germanic races) that began just before the Second World War is already so great as to be beyond expectations, and continues at an alarming pace under the skilled guidance of the Tavistock managers.

What was a very rare instance became a common occurrence, a black man married to a white women or vice-versa."_

Fuente: The Tavistock Institute of Human Relations by Dr. John coleman (Oct. 3, 2006)


Resumen para vagos:

El 90% de los contenidos audiovisuales "de entretenimiento" no son más que propaganda destinada a varios fines, siendo los dos principales desmoralizar el ánimo (mantener a los individuos enfadados, deprimidos, sin esperanzas, y que caigan en debates que, en el fondo, son estériles) y modelar los comportamientos humanos (aceptar ideas contrarias a la razón, ética y morales de consuetudinario, establecer patrones de repetición y copia de actitudes dañinas que se acepten como "normales" e incluso deseables).

Evidentemente cada persona que sale en un programa de estos NO ES una actor o actriz puesta ahí por una especie de secta secreta que le dice en un guión qué-tiene-que-decir. El proceso es mucho más simple que eso. Basta que durante años se vayan mostrando, muy poco a poco, toda una serie de aspectos que...

Pffff...
Hemos hablado de esto ya cientos de veces, y en este foro hay mucha gente que sabe de todo esto más que yo, asi que

1) Paso de repetirme
2) Para el que le interese, hay mucha información ahí afuera


----------



## Pepitacus Habilis (31 Mar 2022)

Esto de las gafas es un señor, se nota, y además está equivocado. Una mujer guapa (alguna conocerá) dice "necesito un hombre".
Y LUEGO ya se bajará las bragas.


----------



## calzonazos (31 Mar 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Y la normalización del "todo vale" unilateral.
> Lo pensaba hace un rato tras ver este vídeo de Esther Vilar.
> 
> 
> ...



El 80% de la gente son monos con pistolas sus instintos primarios dominan, de hecho es logico que sea asi ya que sino no estariamos aqui no nos hubieramos reproducido, usted y yo no nos reproduciremos porque somos de ese 10% que sabe que esto es una estafa un juego de lost-lost donde lo unico que se puede hacer es no jugar y verlo todo con un buen cubo de palomitas


----------



## Alatristeando (31 Mar 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


>



¡No jodas! Seguro que lo has editado... ¡qué miedo!


----------



## Marca Hispánica (31 Mar 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> ¿Hay vídeo?
> Lo digo por comprobar si tiene voz de fumadora.
> 
> Bueno, y si no la tiene da igual.
> Bipolar, baja permanente, con gato, y egocéntrica: Charo 99% de pureza



¿Acaso dudas de la voz cazallosa?. Puedo notar el olor a Nobel Light desde aquí.


----------



## Risitas (31 Mar 2022)

Es lo que le pasa a muchos, quieren estar solteros y el tiempo corre...

A medida que pasan los años se forman parejas, por lo que hay menos gente disponible, y los que suelen estar cogidos son gente agradable.

Los que suelen estar separados son gente rara, sea mujer u hombre.


----------



## SineOsc (31 Mar 2022)

este programa es una mentira, es un show, no os creais nada de lo que veis.


----------



## Alatristeando (31 Mar 2022)

orbeo dijo:


> Qué guapa soy joder.



Ya sé sabe: "En peores plazas..." y tal, pero en la realidad nadie, ni siquiera un burbujo sería capaz de follarse a esa tía


----------



## nelsoncito (31 Mar 2022)

Esto tiene que estar guionizado. Es demasiado cutre, joder, hasta para un esperpento como España.


----------



## DarkNight (31 Mar 2022)

david53 dijo:


> "A mi edad busco a un hombre que tenga dos piernas, dos brazos y una cabeza", afirmó la comensal.
> "Estoy soltera porque yo he querido estarlo, así de claro", añadió.
> 
> 
> ...



Un hombre de verdad no quiere a una Charo. Nunca


----------



## Godofredo1099 (31 Mar 2022)

Eso nos pasa por arrastrados, si mantuviesemos un mínimo de dignidad estás charos no pasarían de pescado no vendido y se quedarían en la lonja pudriéndose, con su Canada de gatos y su satisfyer echando humo. Pero en España la mujer propone y el hombre dispone, nosotros estamos ahí para hacer de proveedores para los dineros y los caprichitos, de punching balls para los días malos, de vibradores cuando apetece un Kiki y de sujetaprendas para ir de compras.


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (31 Mar 2022)

Él, por su parte, también quiso volver a quedar con la barcelonesa porque *"me ha parecido una mujer sincera y agradable"*.


----------



## circodelia2 (31 Mar 2022)

Charo pelofrito. 
....


----------



## Godofredo1099 (31 Mar 2022)

Risitas dijo:


> Es lo que le pasa a muchos, quieren estar solteros y el tiempo corre...
> 
> A medida que pasan los años se forman parejas, por lo que hay menos gente disponible, y los que suelen estar cogidos son gente agradable.
> 
> Los que suelen estar separados son gente rara, sea mujer u hombre.



Eso era más en antaño, el mito del solterón mujeriego o de la solterona amargada, lo había porque el matrimonio era la salida natural a la emancipación de los padres y la religión estaba muy enraizada en la sociedad y uno cuando se casaba lo hacía a ojos de Dios. Era una institución sagrada. Las mujeres que no se casaban eran gentes extrañas, disolutas o hurañas. Ahora gozan de independencia económica, están muy crecidas por el feminismo y se suben desde preadolescentes en un carrusel de pollas del que solo se bajan 15 años después cando el reloj biológico empieza a apretar. Entonces muchas están demasiado resabiadas y demasiado usadas. 
Así que no tienen porque atarse a nadie y efectivamente no lo hacen. Sus niveles de egolatría y prepotencia pueden alcanzar cotas inimaginables, están acostumbradas a escoger y no a ser escogidas, a examinar y no a ser examinadas. Tienen complejo de profesoras de oposición, tu vales, tu no, tu entras, tu no, tu superas el corte, tu no. 
Ese heliocentrismo, ese creer que el mundo gira en torno a ti, hace que cuando se estrellan contra el muro y empiezan a envejecer y ven que se les pasa el arroz, busquen a un carapapi sumiso (El que descartaron 10 años atrás por beta) para que les haga el bombito (hay capricho de hijo) y las mantenga. Cuando se cansan de este, dejan de follar con él (no les pone) y se van con el profesor de Pilates o el monitor del Gym y eah, crisis de los 40, divorcio y vuelta a subirse al carrusel de pollas again.


----------



## Visilleras (31 Mar 2022)

Marca Hispánica dijo:


> ¿Acaso dudas de la voz cazallosa?. Puedo notar el olor a Nobel Light desde aquí.



Pues ya está todo dicho


----------



## Sunwukung (31 Mar 2022)

Sólo me entero de este programa por el foro, pero cada vez que leo las burradas que dicen los esperpentos que van, no sé si los guionistas son agentes del NWO o troles premium.


----------



## Charo afgana (31 Mar 2022)

Doble papada y vulgar,

menudo regalo.


----------



## Mastropiero70 (31 Mar 2022)

En la foto que sale sonriendo me recuerda al Gurruchaga cuando se travestía...

Ni con la polla de otro. Qué ser más desagradable.


----------



## Wasi (31 Mar 2022)

No dejo ni que me haga una panocha


----------



## Parlakistan (31 Mar 2022)

Vaya odre la Charo esta.


----------



## ATARAXIO (31 Mar 2022)

MUCHO OJO CON LAS IDENTIDADES INVENTADAS !

Cada uno de nosotros tenemos infinidad de características que pueden ser irrelevantes o convertirlas en lo que suponemos que nos define.

Por ejemplo en España ser o no ser católico a nadie le importa cuando en otras épocas hubo guerras contra los protestantes o los musulmanes .

El color de la piel se pretende que sea tan intrascendente como el color del pelo , de hecho define más a una persona el hecho de ser calvo.



De los 8 mil millones de habitantes que hay en el planeta , en cada sitio se fijan y le dan importancia a lo que está estipulado socialmente y además es muy fácil de implantar. Lo hemos visto con la epidemia : Los vacunados contra los herejes no vacunados.

La mascarilla pasó a ser un símbolo de identidad como el hiyab.



En relación a la conducta sexual , es un impulso primario igual en todas las especies . El deseo sexual es una alarma del cuerpo como el hambre o la sed .



La bioquímica dirige a los individuos a buscar comida porque comer es imprescindible para sobrevivir , y a buscar pareja porque reproducirse es imprescindible para que sobreviva la especie.

¿ por qué una persona prefiere comer carne y otros vegetarianos?

¿ por qué unos fuman o beben alcohol y otras personas no lo prueban?

¿ por qué hay gente que es creyente y otros ateos?

¿ por qué unos son ahorradores y otros derrochadores?

¿ por qué unos son honrados y otros no?

¿ por qué a unas personas les gusta el futbol y otros no lo soportan?

¿ por qué unas personas son fieles y otros no?



En nuestra forma de ser y nuestros deseos influyen muchos factores , la educación sobre todo . El impulso de un niño sería comer caramelos y helados a todas horas pero se le educa , se le enseña a controlarse y saber renunciar a la constante búsqueda de placer y esa es la clave. Es a través del entrenamiento cuando una persona o animal es capaz de asociar determinadas actividades o alimentos con la producción de dopamina . Realmente no es el sabor de la comida ni la parafilia de turno sino que es un adicto a la dopamina que consigue con esa actividad.



La mayoría de la gente se vuelve adicta a su trabajo y a sus rutinas porque la incertidumbre asusta y angustia por lo tanto si sabe de antemano como va a ser su día evita la ansiedad que le provoca no saberlo . He visto vídeos de burros que han pasado su vida dando vueltas a una noria y que al soltarlos en un campo verde lejos de correr entusiasmados seguían dando vueltas a la noria imaginaria.



Tradicionalmente los niños heredaban el trabajo de sus padres porque lo aprendían desde niños y sus conexiones neuronales , su aprendizaje , formaba ya parte de su identidad. Picasso , Mozart , Beethoven , el abuelo y padre de Darwin , Michael Jackson , pero también mi primo el marinero que no ha hecho otra cosa en la vida desde que subió al barco de su padre a los 14 años y no se ha vuelto a bajar.



En relación a la maternidad , podemos ver en las tribus africanas que viven en la edad de piedra y que siguen existiendo hoy en día , que el control sobre la conducta sexual desaforada es muy estricto . De hecho actualmente hay más de doscientos millones de mujeres con ablación , que coincide con los países con más fertilidad . Son más que todas las occidentales de raza blanca y origen cristiano , es decir donde se ha implantado el llamado feminismo , que además coincide con los países que han sido atacados con el coronavirus .

Otra estadística sorprendente es que en los países donde sería imposible emitir First dates o mierdas semejantes, no ha habido muertos por coronavirus .



La cantidad de hijos que tiene una mujer en cada país no depende de la renta sino del concepto que le hayan impuesto desde la política . De la misma manera que hay motivaciones natalistas también las hay antinatalistas como las que estamos viendo en España desde hace décadas.



Indudablemente hay un comportamiento programado en las hembras de la especie humana como en cualquier otra hembra , que es el hecho de ser madre . Pero a ese impulso natural que determina su biología . Existimos porque desde principio de los tiempos nuestras antepasadas tuvieron y criaron a sus hijos con amor hasta que a su vez pudieron tener hijos . Quien sustituye a sus hijos por un gato , lógicamente es el último de una enorme estirpe de supervivientes .



Al instinto maternal hay que orientarlo . Aunque nacemos con el sistema operativo y los programas de serie, si no se activan no sirven para nada .

Es fundamental la impronta *una forma de adquirir aprendizajes* básicos para la supervivencia de una especie. Se trata de un fenómeno en el que convergen procesos psíquicos, biológicos y sociales.

una impronta es un aprendizaje que *hemos adquirido por el reconocimiento de cierto estímulo, en una etapa del desarrollo determinada*. El estímulo hacia el que se dirige nuestra sensibilidad generalmente depende de las necesidades de supervivencia de la especie.
Por ejemplo, la mayoría de las improntas implican aprender a reconocer a los padres o las parejas sexuales potenciales.
“impronta filial”, y se trata de un mecanismo innato que *se activa cuando un animal joven reconoce las características de sus progenitores*, específicamente de la madre, que generalmente es el primer ser al que se observa en el nacimiento.



Los que hemos criado animales mamíferos a biberón y aves con papilla separándolos de sus padres sabemos con certeza que su carácter, su temperamento , su identidad como especie cambiará para siempre.

Se suele hacer con animales salvajes como loros o aves rapaces para que se “ humanicen “ y no se asusten de las personas .

Decía Angel Cristo : Si separas muy pronto al tigre de su madre, será un gatito y no dará espectáculo , pero si lo separas demasiado tarde será peligroso. ( es decir , será tigre )



Cuento esto porque en el mismo pack del feminismo y la ideología de género está enviar a los bebés a las guarderías en la etapa más trascendental de su vida . Todas las madres crean un estrecho vínculo con sus bebés y la oxitocina que provoca el contacto les da felicidad y les crea adicción . Si es grave separar a una madre de su bebé , más grave es para el niño que buscará desesperadamente la cara de su madre entre tantas extrañas en la guardería . Se sentirá perdido y abandonado algo que para los primates es de extrema gravedad pues simplemente morirá al no ser amamantado por ninguna otra hembra y será atacado y su instinto lo sabe por eso activa su alarma que es llorar hasta que sufre el mismo proceso de adaptación como los pollitos de granja o los terneros de las granjas lecheras .

La no adquisición del instinto maternal de las españolas se gesta en las primeras semanas o meses de su vida en esos orfanatos llamados guarderías , las parafilias sexuales en los hombres , que se manifiestan sobre todo en el consumo de pornografía a falta de opciones reales, son derivadas de ese hecho .

Aberraciones que han normalizado los occidentales relacionadas con el sexo , para los africanos que han estado colgados de la teta de su madre hasta los 3 años son inconcebibles.



Pero si todo esto lo sé yo que no soy nadie , también los saben las élites que diseñan el modelo de sociedad y saben las consecuencias . Es obvio que alguien está financiando al ingente cantidad de pornografía gratis con sólo un clic y que hasta los niños pueden acceder . Es un ataque a la población occidental como se hizo con el opio en China y supuso la invasión y saqueo durante 200 años.


----------



## Shudra (31 Mar 2022)

CHAVALES EN SERIO SI TIENEN TRASTORNOS O ENFERMEDADES O ALGO MENTAL HUID HUID HUID
Y si han estudiado psicología o sociales o educador social NI LES DIRIJAIS MAS LA PALABRA


----------



## Diek (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## Gonzalor (31 Mar 2022)

Menudo sapo...


----------



## midelburgo (31 Mar 2022)

Yo creo que es un 7...

En la escala de Whiskas.


----------



## t_chip (31 Mar 2022)

david53 dijo:


> "A mi edad busco a un hombre que tenga dos piernas, dos brazos y una cabeza", afirmó la comensal.
> "Estoy soltera porque yo he querido estarlo, así de claro", añadió.
> 
> 
> ...



?Guapa?
? Esbelta?
?????MUY INTELIGENTE???




Enviado desde mi VIE-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (31 Mar 2022)

El *CHARÓ*metro me ha explotado. El nivel de *CHARISMO *de este ser es tan alto que casi curva el espacio-tiempo


----------



## Sergey Vodka (31 Mar 2022)

miles de rapefugees no aprueban está noticia


----------



## SPQR (31 Mar 2022)

¿Guapa, esbelta, elegante, inteligente..?

Lo que hacen las gafas moradas de mirar la realidad.



david53 dijo:


> "A mi edad busco a un hombre que tenga dos piernas, dos brazos y una cabeza", afirmó la comensal.
> "Estoy soltera porque yo he querido estarlo, así de claro", añadió.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chano-El-Cojo (1 Abr 2022)

Así es Angelina Jolie, yo soy Isa, le faltó añadir.


----------



## Ahmat Sila (1 Abr 2022)

No es un tranny? Joder citarme ahora mismo o cuando me leáis y decidme algo


----------



## Play_91 (1 Abr 2022)

david53 dijo:


> "A mi edad busco a un hombre que tenga dos piernas, dos brazos y una cabeza", afirmó la comensal.
> "Estoy soltera porque yo he querido estarlo, así de claro", añadió.
> 
> 
> ...



Joder, ¿guapa? si es charo no, lo siguiente.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (1 Abr 2022)

¡ Virgen Santa! Ya solamente con el típico peinado de charo sociata es para salir corriendo. 

Es bueno tener autoestima pero lo de estas tías ya es ridículo. 

Que forma de autoengañarse. Joder,está bueno el panorama si cracos como este se dan esos aires


----------



## vanderwilde (1 Abr 2022)

Menchi dijo:


> Oír lo que dice una mujer hoy día, es oírlas a todas.
> 
> Madre mía, se tienen bien aprendido el mensaje. Todas ellas. Sin excepción.
> 
> ...



Sí señor, se puede decir más alto, pero no más claro.


----------



## Cremilo (1 Abr 2022)

*Llega un momento en la vida de una mujer guapa, esbelta, elegante y muy inteligente...*​​




Pues no se conserva mal Javier, hacía tiempo que no lo veía por la tele...



Spoiler


----------



## vanderwilde (1 Abr 2022)

Godofredo1099 dijo:


> Eso era más en antaño, el mito del solterón mujeriego o de la solterona amargada, lo había porque el matrimonio era la salida natural a la emancipación de los padres y la religión estaba muy enraizada en la sociedad y uno cuando se casaba lo hacía a ojos de Dios. Era una institución sagrada. Las mujeres que no se casaban eran gentes extrañas, disolutas o hurañas. Ahora gozan de independencia económica, están muy crecidas por el feminismo y se suben desde preadolescentes en un carrusel de pollas del que solo se bajan 15 años después cando el reloj biológico empieza a apretar. Entonces muchas están demasiado resabiadas y demasiado usadas.
> Así que no tienen porque atarse a nadie y efectivamente no lo hacen. Sus niveles de egolatría y prepotencia pueden alcanzar cotas inimaginables, están acostumbradas a escoger y no a ser escogidas, a examinar y no a ser examinadas. Tienen complejo de profesoras de oposición, tu vales, tu no, tu entras, tu no, tu superas el corte, tu no.
> Ese heliocentrismo, ese creer que el mundo gira en torno a ti, hace que cuando se estrellan contra el muro y empiezan a envejecer y ven que se les pasa el arroz, busquen a un carapapi sumiso (El que descartaron 10 años atrás por beta) para que les haga el bombito (hay capricho de hijo) y las mantenga. Cuando se cansan de este, dejan de follar con él (no les pone) y se van con el profesor de Pilates o el monitor del Gym y eah, crisis de los 40, divorcio y vuelta a subirse al carrusel de pollas again.



Así es, sí señor. Un aplauso.


----------



## Cremilo (1 Abr 2022)

Mastropiero70 dijo:


> En la foto que sale sonriendo me recuerda al Gurruchaga cuando se travestía...
> 
> Ni con la polla de otro. Qué ser más desagradable.




Estaba acabando de recorrer el hilo, y ya me extrañaba que entre tantas páginas nadie lo hubiera reconocido... (véase comentario un poco más arriba).


----------



## reconvertido (1 Abr 2022)

david53 dijo:


> "A mi edad busco a un hombre que tenga dos piernas, dos brazos y una cabeza", afirmó la comensal.
> "Estoy soltera porque yo he querido estarlo, así de claro", añadió.
> 
> 
> ...



¿Es un travelo?
Parece un señor con pelo largo.


----------



## McNulty (1 Abr 2022)

Que horror, hay que tener valor para follarse a esa charo o incluso tener una cita con ella.


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (1 Abr 2022)

Bill Boss ❤ dijo:


> La mujer española: paradigma de feminidad, delicadeza, decoro y discrección.
> 
> Bill.



Muchas de las que han salido en ese programa son putas de prostíbulo y platós porno. Yo no le haría mucho caso a ese programa, es más, no se me ocurriría verlo ni obligado a punta de pistola, como de hecho hago con la tv en general.


----------



## XRL (1 Abr 2022)

solo de verla vomito


----------



## XRL (1 Abr 2022)

randomizer dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1006986



que asco ojder


----------



## Abrojo (1 Abr 2022)

quehablerafapaypal dijo:


> Él, por su parte, también quiso volver a quedar con la barcelonesa porque *"me ha parecido una mujer sincera y agradable"*.



Parecen muñecos de cera. Es MUY siniestro


----------



## elchicho47 (1 Abr 2022)

Dios mío que puto esperpento de Mujer


----------



## Kabraloka (1 Abr 2022)

¿guapa, esbelta, elegante y muy inteligente?

no me extraña que pasen de ella, vaya creida


----------



## Chortina Premium (1 Abr 2022)

*Llega un momento en la vida de una mujer guapa, esbelta, elegante y muy inteligente*


----------



## inteño (1 Abr 2022)

Chortina Premium dijo:


> *Llega un momento en la vida de una mujer guapa, esbelta, elegante y muy inteligente*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se parece a Joaquim Torra:


----------



## poppom (1 Abr 2022)

Cremilo dijo:


> *Llega un momento en la vida de una mujer guapa, esbelta, elegante y muy inteligente...*​​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Espero que el hombre fuese algo tímido y no quisiera rechazarla delante de las cámaras porque asumir que haya algún hombre capaz de tener una segunda cita con esa charo es derroyente para el género


----------



## CuervoDrogado (1 Abr 2022)

charozard en potencia


----------



## aron01 (1 Abr 2022)

Traducción:
Llevo toda la vida haciendo lo que me sale del coño pero lo uso lo justo, mientras he ido superando mis metas y desoyendo la cultura heteropatriarcal (pensaba que engañaba al instinto con sustitutos, pero ha sido por la misma sociedad masónica sionista del 78 quien le ha engañado), ahora que las inexplicables divinas fuerzas de la naturaleza matriarcal hembrifascista me han iluminado en un nuevo camino (el instinto tiene un límite, el cuerpo se lo está diciendo y encima está volviendo a ser engañada por los progres), he decido ampliar mi horizonte y alcanzar la felicidad con una nueva alma (no comprende, no se ha dado cuenta o sigue negando que su función en la vida es reproducirse, y dada su situación reproductiva considera que mejor no quedarse sola).

Por eso llamo a los hombres, aunque no descarto mujeres, a que vengan porque estoy en el mejor momento de mi vida y disponible (no considero que sea mala mujer pero si ves a una mujer así ante esta situación, como bien le dijo Scar a Simba, "huye Simba, huye, huye lejos y no regreses").


----------



## 917 (1 Abr 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Y la normalización del "todo vale" unilateral.
> Lo pensaba hace un rato tras ver este vídeo de Esther Vilar.
> 
> 
> ...



Joder....¿Y todo eso solo para intentar follar?...


----------



## Skywalker22 (1 Abr 2022)

aron01 dijo:


> Traducción:
> Llevo toda la vida haciendo lo que me sale del coño pero lo uso lo justo, mientras he ido superando mis metas y desoyendo la cultura heteropatriarcal (pensaba que engañaba al instinto con sustitutos, pero ha sido por la misma sociedad masónica sionista del 78 quien le ha engañado), ahora que las inexplicables divinas fuerzas de la naturaleza matriarcal hembrifascista me han iluminado en un nuevo camino (el instinto tiene un límite, el cuerpo se lo está diciendo y encima está volviendo a ser engañada por los progres), he decido ampliar mi horizonte y alcanzar la felicidad con una nueva alma (no comprende, no se ha dado cuenta o sigue negando que su función en la vida es reproducirse, y dada su situación reproductiva considera que mejor no quedarse sola).
> 
> Por eso llamo a los hombres, aunque no descarto mujeres, a que vengan porque estoy en el mejor momento de mi vida y disponible (no considero que sea mala mujer pero si ves a una mujer así ante esta situación, como bien le dijo Scar a Simba, "huye Simba, huye, huye lejos y no regreses").



Ella misma reconoció que padece trastorno bipolar. Eso es una desgracia de enfermedad, dad gracias de no padecerla ni tener a nadie en la familia que la padezca. Y no hay más que decir, estáis juzgando a una persona que no está para ser juzgada y que habrá pasado mil tormentos a causa de su dolencia.
En fin, ...


----------



## Omnicromañon (1 Abr 2022)

Tu novio dirá "miau"


----------



## Edu Brock (1 Abr 2022)

Menuda joyita, espero que no la haya dejado escapar.


----------



## jpjp (1 Abr 2022)

Todas son así, buscan a su principito y luego pasa lo que pasa.


----------



## aron01 (1 Abr 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Ella misma reconoció que padece trastorno bipolar. Eso es una desgracia de enfermedad, dad gracias de no padecerla ni tener a nadie en la familia que la padezca. Y no hay más que decir, estáis juzgando a una persona que no está para ser juzgada y que habrá pasado mil tormentos a causa de su dolencia.
> En fin, ...



Conozco mucha trastornada "bipolar" que se apoya en lo mismo, y los que de verdad lo han padecido/padecen, que hay de todo, no piensan/actúan de la misma forma que Isa o que la mayoría de las engañadas. Pero bueno puede ser que ir a un programa de mierdaset para ligar, sea un nuevo síntoma de bipolaridad.


----------



## Visilleras (1 Abr 2022)

aron01 dijo:


> Conozco mucha trastornada "bipolar" que se apoya en lo mismo, y los que de verdad lo han padecido/padecen, que hay de todo, no piensan/actúan de la misma forma que Isa o que la mayoría de las engañadas. Pero bueno puede ser que ir a un programa de mierdaset para ligar, sea un nuevo síntoma de bipolaridad.



Normalmente la mayoría de tías que dicen "yo es que soy un poco bipolar" lo que padecen en realidad es Trastorno Limite de Personalidad.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (1 Abr 2022)

eso de la foto era una mujer?
lo digo en serio no es vacile


----------



## tunante (1 Abr 2022)

david53 dijo:


> "A mi edad busco a un hombre que tenga dos piernas, dos brazos y una cabeza", afirmó la comensal.
> "Estoy soltera porque yo he querido estarlo, así de claro", añadió.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pepitacus Habilis (1 Abr 2022)

Menos mal que no veo el programa, porque no lo entendería. Soy un tío corriente, voy pallá y me ponen delante a un señor que en unos ángulos parece Quim Torra y en otros Javier Gurruchaga. Superada la repugnancia inicial (yo no puedo enrollarme con Gurruchaga, es fisiológico), vas a empezar una conversación a ver si suple algo con su belleza interior, y te avisa de que es una regadera bipolar.
Disculpe que me levante, Javier, será un momento. Le metería un puño al presentador y no pararía de correr hasta La Sagra.


----------



## propellerman (1 Abr 2022)

etsai dijo:


> Lo vi en directo. Le pusieron a un tío que le sacaba varias cabezas de estatura, bien plantado y guapo y frente al cual ella parecía su madre, y va la otra y suelta un _"Bah! no está mal, tiene hasta pelo..."_



Es que ella podría estar cómo la patriarca de las Campos que aún así para que dijera que el tío que le ponen delante está claramente bien tendrían que llevarle a la cita a uno que fuera cómo David Beckham con 25 años, y ya veríamos si no le sacaba unas cuantas pegas

Señoras derroidas y con edad para ser abuelas aspirando a modelos de desfile de calzoncillos CK, la esquizofrenia de nuestras bigotudas actuales

Enviado desde mi M2101K7AG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Akira. (1 Abr 2022)

Muchas morirán solas, tocadas de la cabeza con sus antidepresivos, con pelos del sobaco bien creciditos y con sus gatos- Cuando mueran, esos gatos se comerán el cadáver.
Y seguro que ese berberecho andaba exigiendo.


----------



## propellerman (1 Abr 2022)

Si alguien le pinchara el suero de la verdad a Carlos Sobera en éstas ocasiones..

" Qué no está dice hahahahaha, pero tú te has visto, engendro de los cojo..??, pero si un zurullo con peluca envuelto en un trapo tiene tanto atractivo cómo tú, charo de saldo"

Enviado desde mi M2101K7AG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## sinfonier (1 Abr 2022)

Charification process succesfully finished


----------



## Murray's (1 Abr 2022)

como el 99% de ellas cuando les atrae el macho , se bajan las bragas y a follar

el agua.moja eh


----------



## Azog el Profanador (1 Abr 2022)

48 años , esa mujer ya ha perdido su propósito en la vida, no sé si habrá sido feliz o no, la suya es desde mi punto de vista, una vida desperdiciada. Las comparaciones son odiosas pero @PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL es una mujer de ese rango de edad y ya tiene su vida completa, con su numerosa prole.


----------



## BogadeAriete (1 Abr 2022)

*Ese puto orco, al que se le ha pasado el arroz, necesita Prozac y Gatos. Poco mas.*


----------



## todoayen (1 Abr 2022)

Ha vuelto, Bart!
Mira, es Javier Gurruchaga!!!
Te acuerdas?


----------



## pacopalotes (28 Oct 2022)

lonchagordista dijo:


> Se parece a "la funcivaga desnuda" dentro de unos años.
> ART PACOCÓ: LA FUNCIVAGA DESNUDA.



Yo me veo así tb


----------



## Azog el Profanador (28 Oct 2022)




----------



## tovarovsky (28 Oct 2022)

Menchi dijo:


> Oír lo que dice una mujer hoy día, es oírlas a todas.
> 
> Madre mía, se tienen bien aprendido el mensaje. Todas ellas. Sin excepción.
> 
> ...



Buena puntería!


----------



## ATARAXIO (28 Oct 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


>



Desde principio de los tiempos las etapas de la vida fueron así :

La hembra adolescente, todavía aprendiendo como es el mundo y su cerebro como una esponja, conocía a otro adolescente del que se enamoraba como sucede en cualquier otra especie. Un impulso natural con la finalidad de formar parejas para que se reproduzcan.

Ese imán bioquímico que en los humanos se llama amor, es el mismo que entre los bebés y sus madres o los perros con sus dueños, incluso con las propiedades y el propio hogar. 

Pasada esa etapa, la mente cambia. Se deja de crecer y por lo tanto esa esponja se convierte en un disco duro al que no se le pueden meter más datos.
El resto de la vida es más de lo mismo. 

Nuestros antepasados permanecían juntos toda la vida, porque en su mente no veían el paso del tiempo en el aspecto de su pareja. Para ellos seguía siendo esa joven adolescente de la que se enamoraron. 

Pero cuando a los 40 años, la edad en la que nuestros antepasados ya tenían varios nietos, pretendes comportarte como un adolescente, no funciona.
Tus ojos ven la realidad porque la bioquímica ya no funciona. Ven a una vieja pelleja menopáusica que da miedo y ella a un ser monstruoso por el que no siente el menor deseo ni posibilidad de enamorarse. 

Tiene una razón de ser. A esa edad ya no quedaba tiempo para criar a un nuevo bebé. Si habían tenido la suerte de llegar vivos sin muchos achaques, no tendrían el vigor para conseguir comida y protección para los nuevos hijos. Y es por eso por lo que la sabia naturaleza pone el freno al amor.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (28 Oct 2022)

QUE SON ACTORES, JODER. Parecéis niños de 5 años, empeñados en creeros cualquier cosa obviamente falsa.


----------



## Können (28 Oct 2022)

*"estoy soltera porque yo he querido estarlo, así de claro"*

Con dos cojones.


----------



## XRL (28 Oct 2022)

etsai dijo:


> Lo vi en directo. Le pusieron a un tío que le sacaba varias cabezas de estatura, bien plantado y guapo y frente al cual ella parecía su madre, y va la otra y suelta un _"Bah! no está mal, tiene hasta pelo..."_





https://imagenes.20minutos.es/files/article_default_content/uploads/imagenes/2022/03/31/pedro-e-isa-en-first-dates.png



alucinante es poco

pero de donde sale esta gente ¿?


----------



## skan (28 Oct 2022)

No la toco ni con un palo


----------

